# Lookup this address in google for seasonal



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

680 US HIGHWAY 130 Trenton	NJ

Its a huge main branch post office.

What would your seasonal rate be? We'd put at least a minimum of one truck and one skid steer or backhoe/front end loader here for the season.

NJ in last 3 years got

09/2010 70"~
2010-2011 45" ~
2011-2012 blah, 3" or something

Seasonal pricing only,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

whole place and do you need to do the storage place too?


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

$72,500 Plow and Salt for the Season...No walks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JT SNOW;1492410 said:


> $72,500 Plow and Salt for the Season...No walks


It's the Post Office ,they won't take any bid for that over 10k.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

How would you quote a seasonal price with such a drastic difference in snow totals? Just curious.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

good question dodge.. was wondering that too..... i guess you could do it on a sliding scale up to 20" one prices, 21 to 40, 41 to 60 ....not sure


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is a regional hub,not a branch so mail needs to get out no matter what. So you bid it for the worst and they want seasonal price.Not sure about the months he has listed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DodgeBlizzard;1492442 said:


> How would you quote a seasonal price with such a drastic difference in snow totals? Just curious.


Easy, use a 5 or 10 year average.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just got done bidding a town home complex the same way an I did it like this seasonal up to 8 events of 12 inches or less events is $$$$$$ if its more then 12 inches it gets charged as 2 events off the 8 allowed per year. An event is anything more then 2 inches. less then 2 inches is up to the property manger to make the call, an salt is billed per app. If we get less then 5 events they got 10% back payment is due Dec1 Jan1 Feb!1and March1 and its a 3 year contract. Or price was based on what it would cost us to have the machines 3 skids an 2 pick ups run for 8 6" events this way if we get 5 events we make bank if we get no snow we make bank if we get the full 8 events we break even on this account but our other hourly and perpush accounts would make the bank. im not saying this is the right way but it does work for us and we make money no matter how much or little snow we get.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I would assume that a main regional hub would be zero tolerance. Right? One truck and one machine is not enough to so that lot as efficiently as they may want. At least 2 machines. And why the heck is it Jan-June?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think he is saying you get paid in Jan-June. So you are waiting 60 days for you money.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cet;1492567 said:


> I think he is saying you get paid in Jan-June. So you are waiting 60 days for you money.


Hmm maybe it's really USM's lot.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

fatheadon1;1492520 said:


> Just got done bidding a town home complex the same way an I did it like this seasonal up to 8 events of 12 inches or less events is $$$$$$ if its more then 12 inches it gets charged as 2 events off the 8 allowed per year. An event is anything more then 2 inches. less then 2 inches is up to the property manger to make the call, an salt is billed per app. If we get less then 5 events they got 10% back payment is due Dec1 Jan1 Feb!1and March1 and its a 3 year contract. Or price was based on what it would cost us to have the machines 3 skids an 2 pick ups run for 8 6" events this way if we get 5 events we make bank if we get no snow we make bank if we get the full 8 events we break even on this account but our other hourly and perpush accounts would make the bank. im not saying this is the right way but it does work for us and we make money no matter how much or little snow we get.


That is a complicated setup.


----------

